# You have to choose



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So you are sentenced to 50 years (and in this game you will live that long) confined to a cell 12 feet long, 6 feet wide, and 8 feet tall. You can have internet, music, books to your hearts content. You even get a soft rubber surfaced sleeping area, shower, toilet, and sink, whatever food you wish. But, you have to choose which temperature regime you will live with for 50 years: 100F (37.8C) or 50F (10C). The temperature will be continuous and the only clothing you get is shirt, pants, and socks. No coat, blanket, nothing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_100F (37.8C), I'm ozzie _50F (10C) would kill me in 5 minutes


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, what kind of humidity are we talking about here? 100 F in dry conditions isn't too bad, but with Houston's humidity?  I'd have to go naked. At least the socks could be put to good use.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

100F for sure, if I was to live in that cell. With only a shirt, the 50F could make me sick when sleeping at nights as the body activity level drops. But I’d rather be done away with, so getting sick all the time may be my ticket out.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Well, what kind of humidity are we talking about here? 100 F in dry conditions isn't too bad, but with Houston's humidity?  I'd have to go naked. At least the socks could be put to good use.


Would your socks get dry enough before your next use?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Would your socks get dry enough before your next use?


 That's a good point. I'll have to go sockless.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

10 degC for me its easy to warm up but @37degC that would be hell...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> That's a good point. I'll have to go sockless.


Oh wait, you can have any food for that also. You can do a Call-Me-By-Your-Name peach trick on yourself


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

50F/10C because i wouldn't have as many migraines.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

10C for two reasons:

(a) I'm northern European. Temperatures above about 25C discombobulate my chakras.

(b) In a cell that size, exercise would be a problem, therefore I would put on fat, therefore I would be adequately insulated.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I would vote 100º because I'm more used to hot temperatures in the Spanish Summer. 

However, at what temperature is the running water in the shower? Isn't that cell too small for those facilities?

I do know it would be really difficult to sleep with any of those temperatures.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll go with 10 degrees. I live in Scotland and our summer rarely gets over that so I'm comfortable with any temperature between minus 10 and 10. Can I put in a special request for an occasional gale force wind with a chill factor of - 8 just to make me feel more at home? Oh, and a Deep Fried half pizza?


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm extremely claustrophobic, so the very thought of being trapped in a cell, even a "nice" one, is the stuff of nightmares for me. (and you didn't mention a window ~ oh my god,_ there's no window_?!?!  ). I would probably not last more than a couple of days before suffering a fatal panic attack, so I'm not too picky about the temperature!

*edited to say ... Actually, I would choose; the colder room ~ Pacific Northwest natives don't do hot very well at all, & the heat would hasten my fatal panic attack. Also, the cold room would slow down the decomposition until my poor body was found ...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Being outside when it's 65 F does not feel bad at all, even at night. Being inside when it's 65 F feels like being on the frozen tundra. Maybe that's just me though, I don't know.  But, anyway, 50 F would be even worse. I suppose that's another plus for 100 F.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I had to stay with my in-laws for a week, where they kept the temperature up to 80 constantly. It was a horrible experience. 100 degrees? No, I'd take my chances with 50. In a small room, I'd do jumping jacks, situps, whatever to get my body heat to compensate for the cool temps.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

10C. for me without a doubt - 37.8C. would stifle the hell out of me. I should know - I used to work in an office where everyone else used to shiver like a bunch of girls if it dropped to anything below 25C. As it happens, I'm wearing just a New Orleans Saints jersey and a pair of shorts and the temperature inside in about 12C. according to my posh Gallenkamp thermometer. I only have the heating on only if it's absolutely bitter, which right now it definitely ain't.

Having said all that, one wonders how a cell of that size could accommodate a bed, shower, sink, toilet, bookshelf etc.

By the way, do we get air-con?


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I would be tossing people left and right willy-nilly to get to that 50F room. I would show no mercy.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Being outside when it's 65 F does not feel bad at all, even at night. Being inside when it's 65 F feels like being on the frozen tundra. Maybe that's just me though, I don't know.  But, anyway, 50 F would be even worse. I suppose that's another plus for 100 F.


I've done some camping in a car on some road trips. Overnight it dipped to 5C / 41F sometimes, and even with my winter coat, etc., I still found it freezing, and wake up from time to time huddled, and regretting I didn't book a motel room. Cool, damp air, can rob all your body heat.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

100 F
I mean, with both temperatures, in actual reality, you'd probably not live for very long, because they are both very stressful.
But, given that 50 years of life is guaranteed, I choose 100F.
Without direct sunshine, inside, it's not that bad. If you drink enough water with minerals you can accommodate to it rather quickly. After a while, I wouldn't feel it at all, it would become fine.
But 50F, inside, without blanket and with just shirt? That would be hell! I'd shiver constantly, and I'd have to move constantly to keep myself warm.
With 100F at least I could enjoy being much lazier


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

laurie said:


> I'm extremely claustrophobic, so the very thought of being trapped in a cell, even a "nice" one, is the stuff of nightmares for me. (and you didn't mention a window ~ oh my god,_ there's no window_?!?!  ). I would probably not last more than a couple of days before suffering a fatal panic attack, so I'm not too picky about the temperature!
> 
> *edited to say ... Actually, I would choose; the colder room ~ Pacific Northwest natives don't do hot very well at all, & the heat would hasten my fatal panic attack. Also, the cold room would slow down the decomposition until my poor body was found ...


I'm claustrophobic too and wouldn't last long, but definitely the colder room for me. I'm a woman, please can I have a bra and knickers?
Questions: are there any painkillers, bog-roll, a pillow, toiletries, hairbrush, a mirror, nail-scissors, tissues? Can I have pens and paper?
Is the shirt long-sleeved?
Why the hell am I going along with this game?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Now that I've made everyone feel so horrible, I wish I had not been so harsh. Too late now.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Fritz, you are a sick man. You've reduced the normally rational and sensible TC clientelle to gibbering wrecks with your horrid conundrum. I hope you feel proud of yourself. Next thing you'll be piping Celi's Beethoven cycle thru our cells to finally finish us off.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Merl said:


> Fritz, you are a sick man. You've reduced the normally rational and sensible TC clientelle to gibbering wrecks with your horrid conundrum. I hope you feel proud of yourself. N*ext thing you'll be piping Celi's Beethoven cycle thru our cells to finally finish us off.*


Believe it or not, it could be worse (I know that's hard to believe). Fritz could pipe in conductor Maximianno Cobra's Beethoven performances. Of course, if he pipes in Cobra's Beethoven's Neinth, the performance won't even be done by the time our 50 year sentences are over with!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Believe it or not, it could be worse (I know that's hard to believe). Fritz could pipe in conductor Maximianno Cobra's Beethoven performances. Of course, if he pipes in Cobra's Beethoven's Neinth, the performance won't even be done by the time our 50 year sentences are over with!


I never heard of Cobra or his Beethoven, but decided to check it out after seeing your post, and also read some Amazon reviews. He obviously had some fake 5 star reviews made, comparing him and above some big name conductors. He has catapulted to easily become my most hated Classical musician. His music is slow AND lifeless. Anyone inviting ear and mind torture is welcome to listen to him. His full Beethoven Symphony CD set is selling for $115 USD on Amazon.

I would prefer to be in a prison at -100C than be listening to that dreck.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I never heard of Cobra or his Beethoven, but decided to check it out after seeing your post, and also read some Amazon reviews. He obviously had some fake 5 star reviews made, comparing him and above some big name conductors. *He has catapulted to easily become my most hated Classical musician.* His music is slow AND lifeless. Anyone inviting ear and mind torture is welcome to listen to him. His full Beethoven Symphony CD set is selling for $115 USD on Amazon.
> 
> I would prefer to be in a prison at -100C than be listening to that dreck.


I think Maximianno Cobra is so bad that his performances are almost comical. I wonder if he has ever done Wagner. :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> I think Maximianno Cobra is so bad that his performances are almost comical. I wonder if he has ever done Wagner. :lol:


:O if he is that bad for phil to mention he is the worst. then i will have to take his word on it.

Thank you phil... a second time for saving me trouble of dying... again.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> :O if he is that bad for phil to mention he is the worst. then i will have to take his word on it.
> 
> Thank you phil... a second time for saving me trouble of dying... again.


For your listening displeasure...





 - Cobra Beethoven Symphony no. 9




 - Cobra Beethoven Symphony no. 5 (I. Allegro con Brio)




 - Cobra Mozart Symphony No. 40 (I. Molto Allegro) (Not the whole movement, but enough to make you cry)




 - Cobra Mozart Marriage of Figaro Overture

:tiphat:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> For your listening displeasure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before i decide to go through this torture. i ask, is his idea of larghissimo 1bpm, grave 2bpm, lento 3bpm, largo 4bpm, adagio 5bpm, andante 6bpm, moderato 7, allegro 8, vivace 11, presto 13, and prestissimo 15?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> before i decide to go through this torture. i ask, is his idea of larghissimo 1bpm, grave 2bpm, lento 3bpm, largo 4bpm, adagio 5bpm, andante 6bpm, moderato 7, allegro 8, vivace 11, presto 13, and prestissimo 15?


You're not far off.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> You're not far off.


:O i wonder what is going through the player's minds...

cobra looks like Fez (from "That 70's Show") and Tom Cruise had a baby.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> :O i wonder what is going through the player's minds...


"I hope we're paid by the minute."


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> "I hope we're paid by the minute."


DLOL

(a new anagram, Died Laughing Out Loud.)

...wait... not anagram... what is it...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I want to chose 50 years, constant temp 100F and coat & blanket


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I want to chose 50 years, constant temp 100F and coat & blanket


do you originally live on mercury?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> do you originally live on mercury?


No just Ozland, plus sleeping on the floor with nothing would be no fun


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No just Ozland, plus sleeping on the floor with nothing would be no fun


*nods, i know how that is.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> "I hope we're paid by the minute."


So it is just half time... (or close to it.)

He is like the witchhouse version of conductors.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I want to chose 50 years, constant temp 100F and coat & blanket


Sorry, you'll have to make do with a Snuggie.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Capeditiea said:


> DLOL
> 
> (a new anagram, Died Laughing Out Loud.)
> 
> ...wait... not anagram... what is it...


You're thinking of acronym, but it isn't one.
An acronym is a set of initials, pronounceable as a word:

RADAR, SONAR, NATO, UNICEF etc. and the silly one I've learnt since joining TC, POTUS

LOL is an acronym (though it now seems to have passed into the language uncapitalised) and DLOL isn't. It's called an initialism.

An anagram is a jumbled word, popular in crosswords, so - rmaanga

Here endeth today's grammar lesson :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

LezLee said:


> You're thinking of acronym, but it isn't one.
> An acronym is a set of initials, pronounceable as a word:
> 
> RADAR, SONAR, NATO, UNICEF etc. and the silly one I've learnt since joining TC, POTUS
> ...


 thank you.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Bloody hell, first an evil jailor called Fritz and now a grammar nazi called Lezlee. This place is getting worse!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ I'll bring my Coconut water if that helps


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ I'll bring my Coconut water if that helps


i request coconut milk.


----------

